# Madeira, Jardim Orchidea, Destroyed by fires.



## clixby53 (Oct 4, 2014)

I am trying to raise funds to help to renew the Jardim Orquidea in Funchal, Madeira. Which has been destroyed by the fires.

https://www.justgiving.com/crowdfun...ctpage&utm_source=Facebook&utm_term=Q8WW2mYzW

Any amount donated will help.

Many thanks for your help.


----------

